# 1/16" carbide parting tool



## jttheclockman (Jul 8, 2019)

Does anyone know of a 1/16" carbide parting tool??  I know easy tools makes a 1/8" with replaceable blades. But I am looking for thinner because I do not want to waste alot of material and need to part off quite abit of rings. Standard HSS tools need to be sharpened after each cut more or less. If this is not possible does anyone know where I can get a 1/16" carbide blade to make my own. ( my only thought was to get some dado blades) 

What do machinists use when parting thin stock with a metal lathe??  Could I adapt something to a wood lathe?? Thanks for the replys.


----------



## 1shootist (Jul 8, 2019)

I have this that I use with my metal lathe mostly, though I have used it with my pen turning aswell .  Not carbide but maybe it would work.









						Cut-Off Blade, P1, M2 HSS 1728
					

Cut-Off Tools 1728 This blade is size P1; High speed steel; Width: 1/16", Height: 1/2", Length: 4-1/2"; Our Lathe Cut-Off Blade is made with M2 high s...




					littlemachineshop.com


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 8, 2019)

I ground a point on a hacksaw blade, to use with wood lathe turning. What Russ uses, on the metal lathe.


----------



## CHARLES STOPCZYNSKI (Jul 8, 2019)

Highlandwoodworking.com may still carry one.  Mine is stamped "CROWN" on the handle.  Has a handle a little larger than a putty knife, blade is wide like one as well, angled on the business end.  Works well.


----------



## rholiday (Jul 8, 2019)

Check out Craft Supplies






						Narrow Parting Tools By Ashley Isles, Crown, Henry Taylor And Sorby At Great Prices  | Craft Supplies USA
					

Shop for Narrow Parting Tools at Craft Supplies USA.  Along with Narrow Parting Tools, browse our full range of Hand Tools for woodturners in our Specialty Tools section.  We are the premier woodturning tool, equipment, and project kit supplier.




					www.woodturnerscatalog.com


----------



## Curly (Jul 8, 2019)

John to the best of my limited knowledge you won't find a carbide blade like the HSS ones used in our woodworking tools. Carbide parting tools for metal lathes come in the form of a holder and an insert. The insert may be held by a screw clamp in a holder (offset and made to go in a metal lathe tool post) or in an opening the insert is wedged into. There are holders that resemble the blades of our tools but they are often double ended and the tricky part is finding an insert that would be sharp enough to cut wood. One used for alloy or plastics might do it. If you know what you want there are lots to pick from but when you don't (me) it is frustrating. I suggest you message Rick Herrell and see if he can help you find something.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 8, 2019)

Thanks everyone. CSUSA has HSS parting tool besides the one I mentioned. Highland does not carry it. I have a Sorby 1/16" parting tool already but it is HSS and was what I was trying to avoid using. I may just have to use this and deal with the many sharpenings. Maybe I can get away with just honing it a few times.


----------



## Curly (Jul 8, 2019)

John Easy Wood make a carbide tool but it is 1/8". It uses an insert that is wedged in place like I described earlier. I know the metal working ones can be found in 1/16" and under. Lee Valley sell the Easy Wood and they have a little video showing how the inserts are installed/removed.


			— Easy Parting Tool Products Page «  Easy Wood Tools


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 8, 2019)

Curly said:


> John Easy Wood make a carbide tool but it is 1/8". It uses an insert that is wedged in place like I described earlier. I know the metal working ones can be found in 1/16" and under. Lee Valley sell the Easy Wood and they have a little video showing how the inserts are installed/removed.
> 
> 
> — Easy Parting Tool Products Page «  Easy Wood Tools



Thanks Pete. I mentioned that in my opining post. That is the one that comes up on the google search.


----------



## Curly (Jul 8, 2019)

Opps. Between the time I read it and found the one on Lee Valley I forgot.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 8, 2019)

Curly said:


> Opps. Between the time I read it and found the one on Lee Valley I forgot.



Oh Boy. Please stay away from all sharp objects today.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jul 8, 2019)

Shars tools has a carbide tipped blade. Make your own holder.  Page 68 in on line catalogue.  Part 404-1646. Shars.com


----------



## mark james (Jul 8, 2019)

John, when I part off my chevron finials - a very dicey process for me - I use the Sorby 1/16" to start.  I will hone it frequently, but this is a quick process and does make a difference.  When I get close to "final" parting, I will use a very thin backsaw.  At 1/8" thick and small segments/glue joints for the finial, this has improved my success rate; still only about 75%.  However, if you are parting off solid rings, you probably do not need this last step.  Just an FYI.


----------



## CHARLES STOPCZYNSKI (Jul 8, 2019)

CHARLES STOPCZYNSKI said:


> Highlandwoodworking.com may still carry one.  Mine is stamped "CROWN" on the handle.  Has a handle a little larger than a putty knife, blade is wide like one as well, angled on the business end.  Works well.


*CORRECTION !   *Somehow I missed the word "Carbide". Mine is clearly NOT CARBIDE!


----------



## bmachin (Jul 8, 2019)

Bruce's attachment doesn't show the part very well--at least on my computer. Here's the link to the catalog page:






						2017A-catalog-no-cover-compressed
					






					www.shars.com
				




Bill


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 8, 2019)

Thanks Bill and Bruce I may look into this. I always can make a holder. That is not a problem. Just would have to see how the angle can be used as a parting tool 

Mark whenever I make billets weather solid or segmented I always did them on my tablesaw using a 1/16" thick saw blade and that worked well and may continue if this does not work. I thought of trying to do this on a wood lathe and I know accuracy is a little less than a machine lathe but I have an idea of a jig to support the parting tool so that I can easily   cut the billets of any size with no problem using my router jig platform. If it works I will post photo. Trying to sneak some shop time in while working on house. I have so many pen blank ideas my head is going to explode if I do not start putting them into action.


----------



## Charlie_W (Jul 8, 2019)

John, why don’t you pick up a thin kerf carbide circular saw blade at Lowe’s and cut out a section with one tooth. Just make sure the blade has some square top raker teeth. Then kerf (thickness of blade) a dowel for the blade to slide into and epoxy. Now this can be inserted in a handle.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 8, 2019)

Charlie_W said:


> John, why don’t you pick up a thin kerf carbide circular saw blade at Lowe’s and cut out a section with one tooth. Just make sure the blade has some square top raker teeth. Then kerf (thickness of blade) a dowel for the blade to slide into and epoxy. Now this can be inserted in a handle.




Thanks I did mention that was a possibility. I have a few things to try now so hopefully something can work well. Thanks everyone.


----------



## mark james (Jul 8, 2019)

[QUOTE="jttheclockman, post: 2033331, member: 999"

Mark whenever I make billets weather solid or segmented I always did them on my tablesaw using a 1/16" thick saw blade and that worked well and may continue if this does not work. I thought of trying to do this on a wood lathe and I know accuracy is a little less than a machine lathe but I have an idea of a jig to support the parting tool so that I can easily   cut the billets of any size with no problem using my router jig platform. If it works I will post photo.\
[/QUOTE]


I suspected that was your plan for your table saw.  I hope all works out and it is successful.


----------

